# Happy Birthday, RoxyBlue!



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday to my favorite haunter! Thanks for sharing my obsession. :kisskin:


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

A very happy Birthday to you Roxy


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

You also receive a visit from the birthday monkey..............


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Hope your day is sweet! Happy Birthday, Bonnie!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday Roxy!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday Roxy!!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nawwwwwwwww Happy Birthday Roxy! You two kids are too sweet!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, my peeps! Spooky1 and I are both off work today, and he is making a late breakfast for me as we speak:jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday Roxy!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Happy birthday Roxy!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Happy Birthday Roxy....Have a terrific day!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Happy Birthday Roxy! I hope it was a wonderful day full of Halloween delights!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Happy birthday, RoxyB!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thank you, my dears!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!! :jol::jol::jol:


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Harpy Birfday!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Dammit! This is why not having internet sucks! Oh well, I hope you had a rocking birthday!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, guys and ladies! I don't mind getting belated birthday wishes because it extends the festive feel of the day


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

* Happy belated birthday Roxy!! I hope you enjoyed a wonderful day!!!! *


----------

